# Talbot County Club Expansion-Need 8



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Talbot County QDM Club Expansion-Need 3*

Revised this thread.

Talbot County QDM, 1100 acres, 4 tracts, Food Plots, 15 tower/box stands, Power Line, Hardwood creek bottoms and planted pines, 70+ club stands, first come first serve, lots of turkeys and few turkey hunters.

Stable club with good bunch of guys. Need members because we added acreage. Limited guest policy.

20 members $500 each.

Camp has cabin, room for campers, drilled well with generator for power.

One 1/2 acre fishing pond.

Please PM for info.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 21, 2005)

BTT

I leased the property, only 4 openings left!


----------



## Buzz (Jun 21, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 21, 2005)

7X57

You got mail.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 28, 2005)

BTT

Still need 4 more.


----------



## Red Nose Pitbull (Jun 30, 2005)

If you have a campsite with water and elec. please give me a call @ 386-439-7341. I'm looking for three openings.
Thanks ------- Bill T.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 6, 2005)

Bttt


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 11, 2005)

BTTT

Will be down Saturday , the 16th to show property.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 13, 2005)

*Some Pics of camp & Land*

See attached


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 22, 2005)

BTTT

Still need 4 more.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 22, 2005)

Dang Mo that second picture made me think I was drunk.......had to lay down on my desk here


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry about that Chuck, I ain't real good with the pics.


----------



## Murdock (Jul 26, 2005)

Slippery,  What is guest policy and stand rules?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 26, 2005)

Murdock,

Sent you a PM. Guests are allowed and stand rules are first come first serve basically.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 2, 2005)

BTTT

Will probably be down this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 8, 2005)

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 15, 2005)

Still need 3, will be down this weekend. August 20th.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 15, 2005)

Where is your club? I'm not to far from Po Biddy. Need to get up a card game or   somethin


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 15, 2005)

Camp is of Po Biddy. Kurt Wiliams Rd. about 3 miles North of Hwy 80. Where is your club?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 21, 2005)

Btt


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 21, 2005)

am in florida give me an idea about where in ga suppose to go look at a plce in marion this weekend if i can get a hold of madracks...maybe ck yours too
pm me


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 22, 2005)

hd,

PM sent


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 23, 2005)

May be down this Saturday if anybody wants to check it out.


----------



## goosebuster (Aug 23, 2005)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 1, 2005)

Bump Again

Still need 3


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 6, 2005)

Bump again....

Will be down this weekend.

Send a PM


----------



## badcompany (Sep 8, 2005)

*lease*

Sent you a PM. thanks


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 13, 2005)

Bump

Will be down Saturday.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 19, 2005)

Need some bow hunters. Nobody been in the woods yet with a bow. 3 spots left.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 23, 2005)

Back to top.

Someone will be down Sunday.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 3, 2005)

BTTT

Someone will be down this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 19, 2005)

Bump

Only 3 days left til opener.

Still need 2 more.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 2, 2005)

Bump, Still need a couple


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## copperhead (Nov 22, 2005)

Anymore openings?


----------



## clearview (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you still need more members yet. If you do you can e-mail me afs35hot@excite.com with contact info. I am interested in joining your club.


----------

